# HELP! Which chainsaw to get?



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I am a farmboy and a professional firefighter. At the farm we use Stihl, at work we use Stihl. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest you go with a Stihl. If you can't afford to get him a Stihl then eat less for a while and go buy him a Stihl. My only other choice would be a Stihl. Oh, and did I mention I would probably go with a Stihl?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like someone has stock in something called a .... Lol


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't buy anything less than 18" bar. I have a Poulan, Husky, Stihl, and Jonsereds. All work well for a while. Poulan lasts about two or three years for me. They are a cheap saw that will not last for years.

Ol'man Fred


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

The cheaper saws are also more susceptible to ethanol problems than a Husky pro model or the stihl line , there are alot of ethanol resistant parts in the Stihl saws. You should never store gas in these machines longer than 21 days, ethanol is a desiccant and can deteriorate from 91 to 87 octane in just 28 days. Especially if you have a higher end model that is more sensitive to octane levels. An 18" bar is more than enuff and I would suggest going with the smallest possible. 90% of cutting is done with a 12-14" bar. You will thank yourself after a bit of cutting. Stick with what factory recommends. Shorter bars have more rpms and cut faster. The ultimate is if you could find a good used MS 200T on craig's list. Even a 5-8 yr old model that wasn't used by a proffesional and wore out would be a good machine. Research a good stihl dealers repair shop, there are some guys using 20 yr old favorite saws everyday. Good Luck


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

BirdieShooter said:


> I am a farmboy and a professional firefighter. At the farm we use Stihl, at work we use Stihl. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest you go with a Stihl.QUOTE]
> 
> We use Cutter's Edge saws (beefed up Jonsered's) and Stihl. I will hands down take a Jonsered over a Stihl. Jonsered's are easy to start cold and warm, sometimes we have issues starting the Stihls Cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

if you go stihl the 260/261 is the smallest i would go. husky would be the 346xp. but if you want a saw that can be upgraded, the makita 6401 used at hd is hard to beat, you can get a bb kit to 7900 specs from bailys cheap and have a saw that will turn circles around stihl and husky for cheaper.
truth be told, homeowner saws like the ms250 and smaller suck a&$ and any husky from tsc sucks a%^. for a good saw, to honest your budget sucks, only saw to be considered would be makita 6401 rentals from HD.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

My Stihl MS250C is a great little saw! It gives me a little trouble starting once in a while, but overall I've been very happy with it. It's got plenty of power for its size and cost.

John


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

trailwart said:


> if you go stihl the 260/261 is the smallest i would go. husky would be the 346xp. but if you want a saw that can be upgraded, the makita 6401 used at hd is hard to beat, you can get a bb kit to 7900 specs from bailys cheap and have a saw that will turn circles around stihl and husky for cheaper.
> truth be told, homeowner saws like the ms250 and smaller suck a&$ and any husky from tsc sucks a%^. for a good saw, to honest your budget sucks, only saw to be considered would be makita 6401 rentals from HD.


Aren't Makita made by Dolmar? That's another great saw.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> BirdieShooter said:
> 
> 
> > I am a farmboy and a professional firefighter. At the farm we use Stihl, at work we use Stihl. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest you go with a Stihl.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

BirdieShooter said:


> Firemedic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we use the cutters edge also, but just our roof (wall, door, whatever) saws. They definately are the real deal. We use the stihls for everything else, (brush, trees, whatever). I was not aware that the CE's are Jonsered though, good info.
> ...


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Craigslist has a bunch right now for sale, some real good deals. Some of the nicer MS 200T's are still going for 350-425, which tells you how good they are and how they hold their value. That little saw cuts the biggest percentage of wood in the industry by far. Super light weight screaming fast and easy to use all day long. keep parts availability part of the equation.


----------



## DeerBuster (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a Line Clearance Tree Trimmer for DTE Energy. You have two options if you want a small top handle trim saw its a Stihl 200t end of story. Ground saw you can either go Stihl or Husqvarna XP series. 261 and 362 are our main ground saws and they will chew through anything with 20 in bar on the 362. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

